# Noob Cube and Stupid cube.



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2018)

I made what i call a "Noob Cube" and a "Stupid Cube" I would show pictures but i dont know how to put them in from my computer, so i will show you a video of me making the "Stupid Cube." Also i do have some alternate names for it like: Stupid 2x2, Stupid 3x3, 2x2 from Heck, and Bandaged 3x3. In the video near the top you can see the "Noob Cube" P.S. The "Noob Cube" is a 1x1x3


----------



## Matt— (Nov 26, 2018)

Interesting. I had never thought of using foam to bandage a cube!


----------

